# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Shqiptaret ne Greqi

## edi72

Po e hap kete teme per te krijuar mundesine te gjithe shqiptareve qe ndodhen ne Greqi te lidhen me njeri-tjetrin.
Une quhem Edi.Ndodhem ne Pire.Kam rreth 9vjet ketu.
Shpresoj se nuk do te ngurroni te shkruani.
Gjithe te mirat

----------


## Noerti

Esht i keq mergimi po c´ti  besh ashtu e ka jeta.Shume Shqiptare kane mare rrugen e mergimit disa ne Greqi disa ne Itali,Amerike ne te gjith boten.Kudo qe shkon nje familje Shqiptare do gjesh.

Ne qe jemi ne Greqi ndoshta jemi nga ata qe jemi te perfituar ndoshta nga ata qe jane te humbur.Te perfitur jemi sepse e kemi Shqiperine afer dhe mund te shkojme me shpesh se te tjeret dhe te humbur sepse jetojme ne nje shtet qe nuk na duan, jan shum racista.
Do i uroj Shqiptareve qe jetojne te Greqi te kethehen sa me shpesh ne Shqiperi por dhe ata qe jane ne mergim.
Se nje gje eshte e sigurte Atdheu nuk harohet.

----------


## KACAKU

Qe nga pjesetaret e komunitetit tone ne internet,ndoshta ne jemi pakica,sepse mundesirat ketu jane me te kufizuara.
Shpresoj te shtohemi me vone  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ari32

Si po ja kalon edi dhe une ne greqi jam po pak larg teje ndodhem ne Selanik,megjithese zbres shpesh ne Athine.

Ja kalofsh mire
Sokoli

----------


## edi72

Pershendetje Sokol.Shpresoj qe te njihemi dhe me sa me shume forumsa te tjere.
Gjithe te mirat

----------


## KACAKU

Per shqiptaret e Greqise,udhezoj te klikoni ketu: 
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=2395

----------


## SUPERSTAR_N1

Me Verte Kush Eshte Nga Qe Chaton Nga Greqia Pervec Kacaku_  
dhe Noerti??

----------


## Noerti

Per Superin nuk mora vesh c´pyetje bere por me duket se the kush esht pervec se ne te dy ne Greqi qe chaton .
Amoxili esht njeri dhe jan shum te tjere por nuk duan te flasin ketu ne forum, s'e di kan turp ndoshta:PPP
Nese sa per ne qe jemi ne greqi do ju thuaja gjith shqiptarve te jen mir te punoj te mesojn dhe sa me par ne shqiperi se na ka zen malli.

----------


## DON-KISHOTI

shpresoj se karavalet  do ti kalojme bashke vitin qe vjen do kalojme bukur me respekt don-kishoti

----------


## Letersia 76

PERSHENDETJE te gjithe shqiptareve ne greqi!
Urime dhe endrrat tuaja realitet!

Bye!

----------


## DEBATIKU

SI nje nga te gjithe dhe une me nje pervoje 5 vjecare ne greqi do te desha te pershendes te gjithe emigrantet e greqise giasouuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## NARTA

Pershendes te gjith shqiptaret ne GREQI .
Po dua tu them dhe kurajo te gjithve ,dhe sidomos atyre qe kane nga 2-3 dite ne pikat e kalimit te Kufirit me Greqin.Qe te rrish 2-3 dite ne kufi per te kaluar Greqi eshte e pabesueshme por ja qe eshte e vertet . Per kete situat kan faj jo vetem Greket qe na cilesojne si njerez te kategoris se trete(3) por edhe shteti jone SHQIPERIA qe nuk bene asgje per ne qe ne gjith boten na shikojne me perbuzje , si njerez analfabet dhe kriminela.

SHQITARET jane njerez  te DASHUR,BUJAR,MIKPRITES,dhe njerez
qe ndimojne njeriun kete e kane treguar me shekuj te tera,e tregojne dhe tani si rasti i familjes te LULEZIMIT studentit  SHqiptar qe u aksidentua ne Itali dhe me vdekjen e tij dha jete ne tet(8) bashnjerezve tane ne ITALI.
Keta jane SHQIPETARET.RROFTE SHQIPERIA.

----------


## edi72

Don kishot deri per karnavalet eshte kohe e gjate.Te shohim dicka me afer.

----------


## huggos

Pershendetje nga Pirea

Kemi nje gje te mire ne te Greqise... Nuk harruam as shqipen as Shqiperine... 

Urime dhe Suksese te Gjitheve

----------


## DON-KISHOTI

pershendetje nga patra  
ju u uroj te jeni te gjith mire

----------


## The Hobbit

Pershendtje nga Athina te gjithe shqiptarve te Greqise, dhe jo vetem atyre...

----------


## Vjosa

Pershendetje nga Athina te gjitheve shqiptareve nga e gjithe bota dhe kryesisht <<gjitoneve>> ne Greqi. Kam vene re  disa here, qe kur marin vesh se ku banojme na cmojne dhe na emertojne greker. Po pse o vllezer eshte e thene qe ku jeton merr dhe kombesine? Pse ju qe jeni ne Amerike jeni amerikan? Ju ne Itali italian? Ne Angli anglez? Por ne ketu  jemi sepse keshtu na u mundesuan rrethanat jo se kishim deshire, se kush eshte ai qe s'do te jete ne Shqiperi? Me kane thene mua personalisht qe juve shqiptareve atje u ka bere greku per vete dhe u sherbeni interesave te tyre. Ju nuk mund ta besoni se c'a lufte bejme ne me ta, zihemi dhe debatojme derisa te na dale dufi. Ne vitin 99 kur NATO u kundervu Serbise , greku sic e dini mbronte Serbine se i behej lufte e padrejte sipas tyre. Ne mediat greke dhe sidomos ne shume kanale televizive folen shume shqiptare per te mbrojtur te drejtat e kosovareve nga prapaganta greke e cila i jepte te drejte Serbise. Ishim ne shqiptaret e Greqise qe dhe pse ishim ne vendin e tyre i akuzonim biles dhe i ofendonim per qendrimin e tyre. Por c'do presesh nga shovinistat? Keta i ka njohur historia qe me kohe. Me falni qe e zgjata kaq shume por bol l durojme racizmin grek, por te durojme dhe akuzat e atdhetareve tane qe na ka bere greku te tij? jooo Kemi qene, jemi dhe do jemi shqiptare kudo qe te jemi dhe kudo qe te shkojme. RROFTE SHQIPERIA!

----------


## ari32

Ju uroj shendet  dhe mbaresi kudo qe ndodheni ne Greqi.
Kisha bere nje pershendetje te vecante te forumi i pershendetjeve per shqiptaret ne Greqi po me sa duket kaloi pa u vene re,nejse,dhe nje here gjithe te mirat 

ari32

----------


## stela

Pershendetje nga Athina. Pershendetje te gjithe shqiptareve   qe jetojne ne ne Greqi dhe jo vetem. 
 Nje pyetje doja t'ju beja Shqiptareve qe jetojne ketu: Akoma  ne Greqi mbetet???

----------


## ari32

Stela kur ze nje baze,eshte e veshtir te fillosh nga e para dhe tjetra,kudo qe te shkosh e njejta gje eshte.

----------

